# Savannah area bait shops



## Rob G (Dec 30, 2016)

Does anyone know of any "bait" shops in the Savannah area including Richmond hill that consistently have fiddler crabs? I have tried Stewarts, Bandy's, Coffee Bluff, Bull River, no luck. Thanks.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Dec 31, 2016)

Ft McAlister marina usually does.  I havent been fishing much because of boat problems so havent checked this year.


----------



## Rob G (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks will keep that marina in mind. Just got my boat back from the shop. I know the feeling.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 1, 2017)

Stewart's has them all the time but he sells out quick. Coffee bluff has them pretty regularly as well and they can put you on a list for when they come in. Ft McAllister has been the most inconsistent for me over the past few years as far as fiddlers go. But they do have them sometimes. Bandys has them sometimes but they are very spotty as to when they have them and when they are open. They are still available to dig when the weather warms up for a couple of days. Also, mud crabs (like fiddlers but they are really dark brown with a whitish tan big claw ... also they get a lot bigger) but sheepshead and drum like them.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 1, 2017)

Be at stewarts early for them. You can always call ahead and check. If I were you I'd go check Tuesday or Wednesday. But that's just me


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 2, 2017)

Gotta get there early. Also you can order Fiddlers out of Florida in bulk for cheap. Might be an option. We did that last year.


----------

